# Finally Saved Enough!!



## sparkplug5193 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have been saving every penny I made for about 4 years. I went and picked up my new (well new to me) 2001 Chevy Silverado LT Z71 the other day. This truck is exactly what I have been holding out for. Black paint with tan interior. It has a few scratches but nothing that cant be buffed out. I don't know what to do with myself I now have A/C and cup holders unlike my old 87 F150 that I sold. I am enjoying it very much. Cant wait to have some successful hunting trips in this truck! Just thought I would share with yall!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats.  Good looking truck.  Great that you got what you were looking for.

Hoss


----------



## mdgmc84 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thats a nice ride. Just bout myself a new ride, a 96 cherokee. its black and real clean, one owner. Sad thing is a sold a newer truck and bought it. Did have a 2000 GMC seirra. Sold it to my dad, his ride had a tree fall on it. I needed an suv more, but i did have a fair amount of $ left over from buying it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 17, 2011)

Beautiful truck.  Way to be patient and buy it when you could afford it.


----------



## sparkplug5193 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Hoss!

mdgmc84: Sounds like you got a good deal 96 with one owner.


----------



## sparkplug5193 (Jun 17, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Beautiful truck.  Way to be patient and buy it when you could afford it.



Thanks! My parents seem to be proud of me. I worked my but off and bought it myself (I just turned 18). It kind of gives me a good feeling knowing I worked hard for it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats. Nice truck. And a thumbs up for the hard work


----------



## sparkplug5193 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Congrats. Nice truck. And a thumbs up for the hard work



Thanks man! Plenty more hard work to come. Working a full time job and about to start taking EMT& Firefighter 1 & 2 at night.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 17, 2011)

I've wanted a Z71 since before I could drive.  Unfortunately, they just hold their value too dang well, so I'll probably never be able to afford one.  I got everything I wanted in a truck (except the bowtie and Z71 emblem) on 11/1/05 when I traded my 1988 Dodge Dakota for the 2001 Dodge Ram Quadcab 1500 4x4 I drive now.  If I'd known that it only gets 8 MPG and gas would never again be below $3/gallon, I think I would have just kept my Dakota a few more years.  The truck did bring me some luck though.  3 days later, I got to load my best buck ever, a 127 4/8 10-pt, into the bed of it.


----------



## sparkplug5193 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I've wanted a Z71 since before I could drive.  Unfortunately, they just hold their value too dang well, so I'll probably never be able to afford one.  I got everything I wanted in a truck (except the bowtie and Z71 emblem) on 11/1/05 when I traded my 1988 Dodge Dakota for the 2001 Dodge Ram Quadcab 1500 4x4 I drive now.  If I'd known that it only gets 8 MPG and gas would never again be below $3/gallon, I think I would have just kept my Dakota a few more years.  The truck did bring me some luck though.  3 days later, I got to load my best buck ever, a 127 4/8 10-pt, into the bed of it.



Oh man I know what you mean my old Ford got around 7 or 8 mpg on a good day. I think that dodge gave you some luck!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Beautiful truck.  Way to be patient and buy it when you could afford it.



I agree; you just don't see that very often anymore!


----------



## usmc6114 (Jun 17, 2011)

Very happy for you...You are an example that many other young people should follow. Your parents must have raised you the right way.


----------



## sparkplug5193 (Jun 17, 2011)

usmc6114 said:


> Very happy for you...You are an example that many other young people should follow. Your parents must have raised you the right way.



Thank you for the compliment! I like to think I was. My parents taught me early to say yes ma'am, no ma'am, yes sir, and no sir. Hold the door open for females and women always go first.


----------



## coilee (Jun 17, 2011)

That is a nice looking truck there. Great job not many people will save like that. congrats


----------



## sparkplug5193 (Jun 17, 2011)

coilee said:


> That is a nice looking truck there. Great job not many people will save like that. congrats



Thanks coilee! I don't really smile a lot but when I drive my truck I always have a little smile on my face so says my mom


----------



## LowCountryDuck (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats did the same thing when I was about your age on the exact same truck (well its a Sierra, cloth seats and polo green). I have always enjoyed and appreciated it so much more since I paid for it. You will get many years and many miles out of that truck. I have put many miles on it in the last 6 years and plan on keeping it until my dying day.


----------



## Bustem (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice ride! Congrates


----------



## Ole Dead Eye (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Truck!! Congrats


----------



## simpleman30 (Aug 15, 2011)

treat her right and she'll last 200,000 miles and beyond.  i traded in my 2001 for a reg. cab 2004 last november.  my 01 had 215,000 miles on the original motor and tranny.


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Aug 21, 2011)

used to have the same truck... loved it


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats you will appreciate it more when you by it yourself!


----------



## acarver01 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice truck! Awesome avatar as well


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice truck. Hopefully gas will keep coming down.


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 15, 2011)

Z71 all the way. Congats!


----------



## moodman (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome dude


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 26, 2011)

sparkplug5193 said:


> Thanks! My parents seem to be proud of me. I worked my but off and bought it myself (I just turned 18). It kind of gives me a good feeling knowing I worked hard for it.



Way to go young man! That thing will get a lot better gas milage without having to drag a payment book behind it.
You Rock!!:trampoline::trampoline::trampoline:


----------

